# Pets at home dried corn



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Surely this can't be good for bunnies can it?!!


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

I like to go on the basis of.. if they don't eat it in the wild, its bad for them. I give a tiny amount of pellets to my lot, to make sure they get the vitimins they need and everything else they get given is different types of veggies (usually spinach, cellery and brocolli) on sundays they get a carrot to share and at christmas i MIGHT get them a little corn but its not good for them to have every week or anything  x


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2011)

Personally I don't like to feed corn because the majority of mammals can't digest it so it risks blockages


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

He eats burgess excel pellets but changing over to Allen and page natural over next few weeks. He always has hay, plus veggies etc. Just looking at different things for him and saw those. Didn't think they looked very bunny friendly, good on teeth though I bet. My boy doesnt like carrots, weirdo!! Ha


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

its not good but its not bad :lol:

dried corn doesnt pose the same risks of blockages as normal corn does, because it is dried the husks are actually digestible if nommed on

my rabbits love willow balls to chew on, cardboard boxes, and garden furniture (note to self must get some more garden furniture for their runs) :lol:


----------



## bigbird (Sep 19, 2010)

Rusty hates it anyhow!!


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> its not good but its not bad :lol:
> 
> dried corn doesnt pose the same risks of blockages as normal corn does, because it is dried the husks are actually digestible if nommed on
> 
> my rabbits love willow balls to chew on, cardboard boxes, and garden furniture (note to self must get some more garden furniture for their runs) :lol:


He has a willow ball. He seems to like it. Keeps him entertained and good on those lovely knashers of his


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Branches from fruit trees are good. Mine love apple, its even better if I leave an pple attached. I've got a small willow tree in the garden as well and they'll go crazy over a fresh willow branch with leave still on. 

Stupid me made the mistake of growing some kale near the bunny shed so when I let them out for their free range garden time I spend most of the time chasing them away from the baby kale so it has chance to grow.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Kammie said:


> Branches from fruit trees are good. Mine love apple, its even better if I leave an pple attached. I've got a small willow tree in the garden as well and they'll go crazy over a fresh willow branch with leave still on.
> 
> Stupid me made the mistake of growing some kale near the bunny shed so when I let them out for their free range garden time I spend most of the time chasing them away from the baby kale so it has chance to grow.


remember, apple pips are toxic, so if you do that you need to core the apple first


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Yep they get cored first, don't worry.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Leo has a stick of that occasionally he loves them. As long as they're not given too often there's no problem I think


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

I personally wouldn't risk giving them corn in any form.


----------

